# Blowing Puppy Coat



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

At what age does a puppy blow his puppy coat? What can be expected as far as managing the coat when this is happening?


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I see that Ollie is about four months old, hopefully you have been getting some combing in beforehand so Ollie is used to being combed. If you haven't set up some kind of grooming routine, even if he doesn't need it, I would start ASAP. Timmy is almost 3 and I have kept him in a pretty short puppy cut since the beginning, I never noticed him blowing his coat. Mae is almost 1 and I just got her cut a couple weeks ago. Mae's coat is still a couple inches long and she does need to be combed out thoroughly at least every other day which took about 45 mins to an hour before I got her cut and now it's about half the time. It seems that those whose pups do go through some type of coat change it seems to happen between 9 months to a year, it really varies. I have also heard that they can have a second coat change around a year and half. Honestly I haven't noticed any coat change with either of my two but I might have just jinxed myself. I would recommend getting Ollie used to combing (not brushing), down to the skin and also keeping him clean. Clean hair doesn't mat as much, my two are bathed every two weeks. Good luck though and don't worry about it too much if it's going to happen there's not much you can do about it, and if you have to get him clipped hair grows back!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Molly is 8 months old and I have not noticed any changes in her coat yet. Her coat gets matted very easily so I am a little nervous about this. She is in a puppy cut now so I hope this will help me when the time comes. If you search the forum for "blowing coat" there are a lot of helpful threads to read.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Leo started blowing coat between 9-10 months. I had to comb him very thoroughly 2x/day and a few other quick comb throughs, keep him collar and harness free and bath him 2x/week to keep the mats in check. The blowing coat lasted about 6 weeks.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Thanks ladies, Ollie is actually 5 months as of yesterday my pitapata signature isn't updating his age, sorry I should delete it. I comb Ollie everyday and have been doing that since we brought him home at 8 weeks. I have always intended to keep him in full coat so I wanted to get him used to grooming from the get go. He is really good about it and it is very quick. I spray him with a conditioner/detangler and rub it through his coat then comb through and I comb him backwards, against the direction his hair grows and it is easy to get right down to the skin at this stage it only takes about 20 minutes as his coat is still fairly short. I bathe him every couple of weeks. He is not fond of the bath, but loves the blowdryer, go figure. Lol. I will check the forum for coat blowing thanks. I hope I am as lucky as you guys and not have much of a blowout, that would be great.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Wow, Leo made you work. Interesting that you had a true blowout with Leo and the other two ladies not so much. I guess each dog is different. Did you have Leo in full coat at the time?


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Emmie blew coat at around 12 months and ended up having to be shaved down. I haven't cut her hair since then and now just comb her out every 2-3 days and give her a bath every 2-3 weeks. She's 2.5 years old.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Ollie"s Mom said:


> Wow, Leo made you work. Interesting that you had a true blowout with Leo and the other two ladies not so much. I guess each dog is different. Did you have Leo in full coat at the time?


I did have Leo in full coat through his coat blowing. I made the decision to go with a puppy cut at 13 months because coat care was time consuming and I found myself basing decisions on whether he could go outside and play with his doggie sibs on whether I had time to give him a bath. Leo has a VERY full coat. I have been letting it grow as I do not like the texture that having it clipped with clippers gives it. I scissored him in May to eliminate that rougher texture and his coat is probably 3-4 inches all over now. I haven't yet decided if I will grow the coat out fully or just keep him in a long puppy cut. I have noticed that as he has gotten a little older play with the doggie sibs has calmed a bit. They don't roll him around in the dirt as much as they once did.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Wow coats can really vary and I guess you just don't know what you will have until it happens. I guess I will just have to wait and see. I have always said I would never cut his coat, but after reading all of your remarks I think never say never is the appropriate response. I better wait and see what I am dealing with before making any decisions. Thank you all for posting, very educational.


----------



## Adorable_Zeke (May 31, 2014)

.

Being a first time Havanese person, and Zeke only being 12 weeks now, I have to say this thread makes me:

 :jaw: :fear: :faint:


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

Colbie started at 8-9 months. We tried to keep up with it but she has never cooperated with grooming and despite brushing her out twice a day she was matting horribly. Our groomer (who has the patience of a saint!) spent over two hours one day getting all the mats out. We finally gave in and she got a puppy cut except for her face, ears and tail. 
I think she is more comfortable and it is more manageable. Colbie has a very full coat and it varies a lot from dog to dog.
Once she stops blowing coat (she still is and she's a year now) we will try and let it grow back.

Here are before and after photos.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Wow, she has been going through it for over 3 months. I didn't realize it could take that long. Actually that is another good question, how long does it take till the adult coat is in?


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I think the time for coat blowing also varies considerably. Leo's first coat blow lasted about 6 weeks. He seemly went through another coat blow for about 2 weeks at 16 months. The second one wasn't nearly as much as the first but for a couple weeks more hair would be in the comb and I found a few tangles. Leo gets combed morning and night everyday.


----------

